# Our new Shetlands at Coventry Lane



## Coventry Lane Farm (Nov 5, 2006)

Hello Everyone:

I just wanted to share some of my photo's of our new additions that have just arrived here at Coventry Lane that are Shetlands. We are looking forward in showing these new kids next year as well along with some of our miniature horses. Looks like 2007 might be a busy year here.

Thanks.....for letting me share.

Step-N-Stone's Label Me a Satin Lady (Scotch Label is her sire)







Buckeye WCF Steel N Love (Man of Steel is his sire)






Buckeye WCF Classical Gotcha Lookin' (Graham's Little King Lee is her sire)


----------



## kaykay (Nov 5, 2006)

beautiful horses congrats!


----------



## Filipowicz Farm (Nov 5, 2006)

Looks like your going to have lots of fun in 2007. All three horses are beautiful.



:


----------



## alphahorses (Nov 5, 2006)

Congratulations! Look forward to seeing you at the shows!

Kay - you might be interested to know that I'm pretty sure Buckeye WCF Steel N Love is out of the same mare as your "Jet", Buckeye WCF Love Note. Coventry Lane Farm can confirm that for you


----------



## SweetOpal (Nov 5, 2006)

Love the new ponies! I have a mare that is out of Scotch Label, she is our best mare! congrats!!


----------



## Coventry Lane Farm (Nov 5, 2006)

Yes...Steel is a Love Note and Man of Steel cross, Steel will be a two yr old this spring and so will Gotcha. Both are in the ASPC Futurity program and Satin Lady is 7 yrs old and this will be her first foal. We are pretty excited about these Shetlands and I have no idea how we are going to get everyone to the shows with just the two of us doing the showing but we will some how get r' done. Good thing we bought a 6 miniaturehorse/shetland gooseneck this past spring. I really didn't expect to have that many so soon but it happens, can't just have a couple of them. We also have a ASPC/AMHR colt from Taylor's Pony Farm that we purchased at AMHR Nationals unexpected. His name is Michigan's Father Paul and is also a Man of Steel foal with having many HOF Michigan's in his pedigree top and bottom. I don't have any show photo's of him, just field photo's. So we will se how things go I guess, it will be a busy summer I can already see. Does anyone have a copy of the Shetland Congress showbill? We have to mark up our vacation time at work by February for time off and we are planning on attending Congress, anything would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks for letting me share my new kids photo's and will be looking forward in meeting some new people and making some good friends in the Shetland world as well.


----------



## alphahorses (Nov 5, 2006)

Coventry Lane Farm said:


> Does anyone have a copy of the Shetland Congress showbill? We have to mark up our vacation time at work by February for time off and we are planning on attending Congress, anything would be greatly appreciated.


Same here ... usually comes out too late for me to sure I can schedule the time off and I end of sending my ponies with someone else or, last year, not at all :no: . If someone finds the information, would you be good enough to start a new post for 2007 Congress schedule?


----------



## Lewella (Nov 5, 2006)

What a beautiful group of ponies! I really like the Scotty daughter! :new_shocked:


----------



## Devon (Nov 6, 2006)

Congrats!!



:


----------



## Karen S (Nov 6, 2006)

Hi Ronalee,

We should find out at convention this week as to when and where the 2007 Congress will be held. It's always the first week of August, but the location is still unknown at this time. We could be going back to St. Louis next year.

Karen


----------



## mendocinobackofbeyond (Nov 6, 2006)

11-06-06 Hi: As the breeder of Step-N-Stone's Satin Lady, I'm thrilled to know who bought her. I knew that Pam Tepperman had her for sale and I so hoped that Satin Lady would end up somewhere 'good'. Looks like she did. We still have her dam, Satin, her full brother, Hotshot, and her half sister, Jazz. Fog Ranch bought her full sister, Mamzell, a few years ago. I can't remember if I have a picture of her dam on our website, but I know I intend to get Satin on there since she's one of our Superior Dams. Will let you know when Satin's picture goes up. Congratulations! I hope that Satin Lady is everything that you want her to be. Ta, Shirlee


----------



## vvf (Nov 6, 2006)

beautiful ponies!!! I really like the first one!


----------

